# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Χρήσιμα Links της Ναυτιλίας >  Maritime Academics - College - Universities of the World

## Asterias

*College of Marine Studies USA
www.ocean.udel.edu* 

*California Maritime Academy* 
*www.csum.edu* 

*Canadian Coast Guard College Canada* 
*www.cgc.ns.ca* 

*Australian Maritime College Australia*
*www.amc.edu.au*

*Florida Tech maritime*
*www.fit.edu/AcadRes/dmes/index.html* 

*Great Lakes Maritime Academy* 
*www.nmc.edu/~maritime*

*Maine Maritime Academy, USA* 
*www.mainemaritime.edu*

*Merchant Marine Academy, USA* 
*www.usmma.edu* 

*Royal Netherlands Naval College, Holland* 
*www.kim.nl*

*Seattle Maritime Academy USA* 
*www.sccd.ctc.edu/~maritime* 

*Singapore Maritime College* 
*www.mpa.gov.sg/homepage/nma.html*

*Texas A&M Maritime* 
*www.tamug.tamu.edu*

*The University of Tokyo* 
*www.naoe.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp* 

*Toba National College of Maritime Technology, Japan* 
*http://myrna.toba-cmt.ac.jp/eindex.htm*

*Tokyo University Of Mercantile Marine*
*www.tosho-u.ac.jp/index.en.html*

*United States Coast Guard Academy* 
*www.dot.gov/dotinfo/uscg/hq/uscga/uscga.html* 

*University of Hawaii* 
*www2.hawaii.edu/mop* 

*University of Strathclyde England* 
*www.strath.ac.uk/Departments/ShipMarine* 

*University of Wales-Cardiff* 
*http://info.cardiff.ac.uk/uwcc/masts/index.html*

*Warsash Maritime Centre, England*
*www.southampton-institute.ac.uk/wmc* 

*Yokohama National University, Japan*
*www.shp.ynu.ac.jp/index-e.html*

----------


## axos

Απο οτι έχω ακούσει είναι ένα απο τα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια...

http://www.wmu.se/


χάρτης :

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...34719&t=h&z=15

----------


## giannis o mhxanikos

καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
έχω ακουσει ότι αυτές οι σχολές ειναι έτοι μπροστά από εμάς,σε επίπεδο εργαστηριών και σε γνώσεις κρίμας μακάρι και σε εμάς η κατάσταση να ήταν έτσι...

----------

